# My Peaceful place



## blessedfamily (Dec 11, 2010)

Started out with a 90 gallon preformed and moved up to a 1,200 gallon lined..koi and goldfish reside here along with tons of frogs  

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5352086016/" title="IMG_5386 by kalbs5402, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5169/5352086016_17c301ae8e.jpg" width="500" height="185" alt="IMG_5386" 

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5352106654/" title="IMG_5869 by kalbs5402, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5285/5352106654_3a912a98a9.jpg" 

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5351493327/" title="IMG_5854 by kalbs5402, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5202/5351493327_db3631657d.jpg"


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Very pretty.


----------



## BlueSaphire (Nov 3, 2009)

Awesome pond! Wish I could have one


----------



## saltydad (Jun 27, 2008)

Indeed, very peaceful. Very nice pond, and I like your plantings. What area/zone are you in? I'm in zone 7 in Maryland, and except for my waterfall and de-icer, it's frozen. The fish colors though, are so intense and beautiful. Can't wait until the pond and the garden wake up for spring!.


----------

